# Port Huron Mi 2018 Main street memorys car show.



## alleyyooper (Jul 28, 2018)

Very enjoyable car show 2017 so we put it on our list of shows to attend in 2018.
2017 they were hoppeing to get 300 cars and trucks at the second year show by the group that puts it on now.
Well 2017 they got the 300 and a few more to attend, From as far away as New York state and across the blue water Bridge into Canada.

2018 they had gained such a good reputation as a well put on car show they announced they had over 400 cars, trucks this year. I guesstmate close to 500 if you count all who attended and didn't register. there were 6 across the street from us all for sale but cars just the same. We saw many more that way.

The 2018 you tube is all ready on file for your viewing. I will post my own still pictures I took while there once I up load them off my camera..



They did have a glich at this years show They were trying to only allow cars one way into thre show and park them as they came. Well you can not funnel 400 cars to one street to be parked. So there was a long line that we hit at 8:30 AM didn't get to the show street to be parked till 9:45 AM. 
2017 we were parked in 10 minutes. 


 Al


----------



## WVwoodsman (Aug 8, 2018)

Nice footage and thanks for sharing!


----------

